# Think I have found the perfect horse.... Is she too old?



## nightfury (23 August 2015)

Hi there horse enthusiasts!
I am so so so excited as I am finally in the position to own my own horse.
I have ridden and had experience in riding and looking after horses for over 17 years, and the time has finally come that my bank balance allows me to own my own!
I believe, after months of visits to various sellers, I have found my match!
She is a 12 y/o ISH with impeccable manners! She jumps like a demon, has beautiful paces and is an absolute dream to hack out. 
I always thought that 12 was a "prime" time for a horse - they are experienced at this age. 
However, I have a couple of horsey "friends" telling me that she is an "OAP" and that I will only have one or two years left jumping with her...
I know horses that are jumping in their late 20's still!
Please could you put my mind at ease? Surely 12 is not the end of this horses career and that I will have a good 10 or so years riding/jumping with her, of course, as long as no lameness etc... should crop up.
Thank you!


----------



## PorkChop (23 August 2015)

Oh my goodness, twelve is not old, she sounds lovely, hope she is yours soon


----------



## GermanyJo (23 August 2015)

If she is sound and passes the vet, you will have a confirmation she can stand up to some work... You are right, 12 should be 'prime time'....


----------



## nightfury (23 August 2015)

Thank you so much! I thought I was going crazy! I thought that 12 was the perfect age! I have my fingers and toes all crossed - the vet check is this week! *so nervous!!!* :O


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 August 2015)

nightfury said:



			Hi there horse enthusiasts!
I am so so so excited as I am finally in the position to own my own horse.
I have ridden and had experience in riding and looking after horses for over 17 years, and the time has finally come that my bank balance allows me to own my own!
I believe, after months of visits to various sellers, I have found my match!
She is a 12 y/o ISH with impeccable manners! She jumps like a demon, has beautiful paces and is an absolute dream to hack out. 
I always thought that 12 was a "prime" time for a horse - they are experienced at this age. 
However, I have a couple of horsey "friends" telling me that she is an "OAP" and that I will only have one or two years left jumping with her...
I know horses that are jumping in their late 20's still!
Please could you put my mind at ease? Surely 12 is not the end of this horses career and that I will have a good 10 or so years riding/jumping with her, of course, as long as no lameness etc... should crop up.
Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Well done


 as for these people saying 12 only 2 years - it is crap My late mare was still doing 12 mile sponsored rides at 22.  def not OAP

Pictures when you buy her please


----------



## nightfury (23 August 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			Well done


 as for these people saying 12 only 2 years - it is crap My late mare was still doing 12 mile sponsored rides at 22.  def not OAP

Pictures when you buy her please
		
Click to expand...

If all goes well with the vet check on Thursday, and I am 98% sure she will pass with flying colours, pictures are ready and waiting! She sure is a beaut - I am beyond excited!

Thank you so much for replying. I thought they were talking utter rubbish!!


----------



## bluebellfreddy (23 August 2015)

Only having 2 years left in a 12 year old is only really true for horses that have been riding very hard when they are younger. E.g. Eventer at 4* that has been at the level for a few years. For a grassroots horse, 12 is in its prime. Just check why they are selling, make sure it is because horse has bad habits they have not told you about. Good luck


----------



## Nakipa (23 August 2015)

I have just bought myself a 12 yr old horse who is a showjumper and has jumped at a reasonable level.  I bought him to do dressage as he is very well schooled and has wonderful paces.  However he is an out and out showjumper and that is what he loves to do.  I intend to SJ him and do lots of dressage for the forseeable future until I hang up my boots.  I am 58 and think we could do another 10 years if I look after him.

12 is no age for a horse in this day and age.  With modern feeding, worming, farriery, dental care, back care etc horses go on for years.  In the olden days they didn't last so long because they didn't have the technical care they have now.  

Go for it!


----------



## Piaffe123 (24 August 2015)

Total nonsense, she is in her prime if she's sound and fit as you say.

My old man was 24 and still eventing (low level RC but still 90cm courses)!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 August 2015)

Good Heavens!  12 is no age for a horse these days.  50 yrs ago we bought a cob who had driven on Blackpool prom throughout the season every since he was broken and spent his winters in a RS.  We kept him until he had a field accident aged 18, he was a bit stiff but thoroughly enjoyed his quieter-life 'retirement', which included hacking for miles with plenty of cantering and jumping over logs in the woods.


----------



## ester (24 August 2015)

Good grief! Mine is also 22 and I bought him at 12, he hasn't stopped doing anything yet and will be hunting a bit over the winter. Good luck for the vetting ,


----------



## wkiwi (25 August 2015)

Agree with others. One of mine started his eventing career at age 10, and did his first 3-day event (old format with steeplechase and roads and tracks) age 19! He was sold on by then, but someone asked the owner if he had just come off the racetrack because he went round so fast. 
Mark Todd's horse Charisma got 2 Olympic gold medals for eventing; one at age 12 and the other age 16yo. He was only put to sleep at age 30 because he had broken his shoulder! 
Look at all the statistics for Olympic horses and you are correct; horses aged 12 are in their prime. 
Have fun and hope the vetting goes well.


----------



## 9tails (25 August 2015)

Maybe 100 years ago, 12 was an OAP horse. Humans also didn't have long lives and you were lucky to reach 40.  Nowadays, horses and humans tend to live longer.  My own horse is 15, I bought her as an 8 year old and I haven't noticed any sign of her slowing down.


----------



## nightfury (27 August 2015)

Just had the results of the 5 stage vetting - she passed with flying colours!!!

I am so relieved!    

Now the countdown until she comes home!!


----------



## PorkChop (27 August 2015)

nightfury said:



			Just had the results of the 5 stage vetting - she passed with flying colours!!!

I am so relieved!    

Now the countdown until she comes home!!
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic - congratulations - hope you have a lot of fun with her


----------



## GermanyJo (27 August 2015)

Congratulations - we need pictures &#128512;


----------



## JDH01 (29 August 2015)

I have bought 3 horses at 14 and all 3 could have been classed as horses of a lifetime.  The first a flat bred TB hunted until 3 weeks before he was puts at 25, the 2nd TB (a very winning point to pointer) unfortunately proved too fiesty and after I came off and broke my leg is now thriving as a hunt horse at 21.  The 3rd a warmblood unfortunately developed leukaemia after 6 months but was fab while I had him.  I wouldn't hesitate to buy another at that age.


----------



## EQUIDAE (29 August 2015)

I had an eventer on loan that came to me at 25 after he retired from competition (last ODE at 25!!). I had 2 more years riding him and even jumping up to 1m. Sadly he was retired at 27 due to pulling his back out in the field (of all things). He's now 32 and has spent the last 5 years babysitting weanlings.

ETA - 12 is no age!


----------



## Red-1 (29 August 2015)

Congratulations!!!

Photos????


----------



## mc80007 (30 August 2015)

12 is a super age, definitely 'prime time' as you put it. I know a few people with horses in their late twenties (27,28) who are still jumping brilliantly!


----------



## Micropony (4 September 2015)

My horse and I regularly hack out with one horse in his late 20s, a 31yo mare and a 20yo who was still racing at 12. Oh, and their owners. And on occasions my 4yo WB is the sensible one! If you're lucky and you look after them they can go and go, 12 is no age at all!


----------



## wench (6 September 2015)

bluebellfreddy said:



			Only having 2 years left in a 12 year old is only really true for horses that have been riding very hard when they are younger. E.g. Eventer at 4* that has been at the level for a few years. For a grassroots horse, 12 is in its prime. Just check why they are selling, make sure it is because horse has bad habits they have not told you about. Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunatly not really true either... A 12 yo horse is not likely to have been competing at 4* for years on end.


----------



## Enfys (16 September 2015)

Good Lord no, in her prime. I have just bought a 17 year old.


----------



## Jericho (17 September 2015)

Better tell my daughters 15yr old pony to slow down then - mind you, he is having too much fun bombing round xc courses, doing PC camp, rallies, beach rides, showjumping, Byrds camps, sponsored rides, eventing to catch up with!


----------

